# Looking to install Racing seats



## brittanie.wdavis (Aug 23, 2015)

Im looking to purchase racing seat but a lot have told me you mount them to the floor/roll cage if you want a harness, which I do. How did you install? I dont really want to install a roll cage and what not if I dont have to.

Sent from my SM-G935R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You'll probably have to custom fabricate brackets to mount the seat to the floor, or potentially modify the stock brackets to mount to the new seat. I don't see any custom-fit brackets for the Cruze yet.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

If you want a proper harness, then you need to mount it to the floor or a cage because it won't effectively restrain you in an accident without it. What kind of seat are you looking at?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Or a harness bar mounted to the B-Pillar, and then the floor. Not sure why you'd need a harness in a stock Cruze. 

Can also use the normal 3-point, if you maintain the factory seat brackets.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Or a harness bar mounted to the B-Pillar, and then the floor. Not sure why you'd need a harness in a stock Cruze.
> 
> Can also use the normal 3-point, if you maintain the factory seat brackets.


Because racecar!


----------



## cmarkwart (Aug 26, 2012)

I have a concern what about the air bags in the seats? is there a way to keep the system running with out disabling complete airbag system?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

cmarkwart said:


> I have a concern what about the air bags in the seats? is there a way to keep the system running with out disabling complete airbag system?


That's a very good point. None that I know of - meaning you're going to get a service airbag system message...whether or not that means the other airbags will function or not, I'm not sure.


----------



## DBeAsT (Apr 10, 2015)

In most modem cars when there is an airbag light due to missing/faulty components it can shut off most of the airbags to prevent improper deployment. I'm not too knowledgeable of the specific components associated with the seats in our cruzes but unless there's a kit out there I'm not sure how to get around the airbag part of that seat swap.


----------



## Jsjr56 (Feb 2, 2021)

brittanie.wdavis said:


> Im looking to purchase racing seat but a lot have told me you mount them to the floor/roll cage if you want a harness, which I do. How did you install? I dont really want to install a roll cage and what not if I dont have to.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935R4 using Tapatalk


Cruze culture has brackets to mount racing seat on to


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Seats







www.cruzeculture.com


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

ummm 4 year old post ???? I wonder if they are even still here


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> ummm 4 year old post ???? I wonder if they are even still here


Probably not:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> ummm 4 year old post ???? I wonder if they are even still here





MP81 said:


> Probably not:


Doesn't matter, they actually supplied an answer that some other newby will stumble across at some time. The ones I can't stand are the "me too" and "did you fix this" posts.


----------

